# Rat Trap "Death Trap" Pedals Should Not Be Used In Restoration Of Old Lightweights



## frankabr. (Jan 30, 2012)

This pedal design was very dangerous.   It was designed to securely hold ones foot in the pedals.   If hit by a car or truck, you risk being dragged under the vehicle.  Unfortunately, this used to happen, much too often,  in the old days.   Clipless pedals were designed in response to this.  They will easily disengage.   

This saved my life when a truck hit me from behind (doing 55)mph.   This was in 1990.   I was using early Look clipless pedals.   Although knocked unconscious, the pedals disengaged.   My bike went under the truck, but I did not.  (I was also wearing a helmet, which shattered, but also certainly helped save my life).

Many people doing restorations today do not know, or remember how dangerous those pedals were. This is a serious post, and I hope you listening.  If doing a restoration project, you should discard this type of pedal.  Use clipless or non cage pedals.

F.A.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 30, 2012)

Are you talking about toe clips?


----------



## frankabr. (Jan 30, 2012)

*Toe Clips, Popular In The 60's, 70', 80's*

Yes.  And sadly there is still a market for the pedals and clips pictured.

F.A.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 30, 2012)

I think they look pretty cool wouldn't mind having a set but then again they would be on a bike I have that doesn't see a lot of ride time.


----------



## ericbaker (Jan 30, 2012)

This is silly. 

SO many people including myself, have used and continue to use pedals like these for many many years. Your individual views and circumstances shouldn't discourage others from using them.


----------



## Boris (Jan 30, 2012)

I've never had a problem getting out of them fast when I need to. But then, I never keep them strapped super tight.


----------



## frankabr. (Jan 30, 2012)

*Gene Pool*

It's interesting how the low end intelligence always gets weeded out of the gene pool.   Just like motorcycle drivers who don't wear helmets,  or people who smoke cigarettes.

My take on things, F.A.


----------



## Boris (Jan 30, 2012)

Some of us survived and our only goal in life is to pollute your perfect gene pool.


----------



## frankabr. (Jan 30, 2012)

*Do Some Research*

All matters aside,  If you get a chance, do some research as to why clipless pedals came about.   If you are going to display a bicycle, there's obviously no problem with putting rat traps on them.  But I'd strongly suggest not using them on long rides, especially traversing major roadways.   One day, when that drunk driver or person on a cellphone comes your way (and I hope it never happens),  you may thank me.

F.A.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;dfbFz0v8u-4]http://youtu.be/dfbFz0v8u-4[/video]

I wouldn't use toe clips and straps out but only because I'm used to clipless and toe clips aren't very nice to shoes. 

I have used them in the past and had no trouble whatsoever getting my feet out of them quickly.


----------



## chitown (Jan 30, 2012)

*any statistics to back that up?*

I think if these were indeed "death traps" they would have been recalled or some legislation would have been passed banning them. Unless there is some conspiracy by the huge bike pedal lobbyist's blocking such a recall. But without any concrete proof that these types of pedals are killing people in droves enough to reduce the gene pool of folks who ride with these pedals... I think these pedals are and will continue to be used by a large chunk of the bike population.

It is possible to be in an accident and the clipless pedals do not release. There is no way to predict how an accident will result in what injuries. I am glad to hear that your okay after your accident. Your choice to not use them is fine for you and I respect that. There are no guarantees in life. You take risks every time you ride your bike. Helmets help, safe riding practices help, good fitting equipment helps, but no amount of preparation or choice of gear can insure your survival of any traumatic crash or accident.

As a side note, I think you are going a little far with the "lower end intelligence" comment. Again, show me some stats that back that up and I might take it a little more seriously. I think curved bar-ends for mountain bikes are more a hazard than those pedals, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 30, 2012)

Those curved mountain bike handle bar ends hurt big time! I've impaled my self a few times on them never through the skin or anything but I did crack a rib once. As for the rat trap pedals again it's all about opinion. The intelligence this was a pretty low blow, I see a lot of road bike guys in my area that literally have shoes that clamp to their pedals. At least you can get out of the rat trap pedals and ditch the bike. Ive only ever ridden outside of town(speed limit in town is 25 outside 55) a few times long distance and we kept to the back roads when we did. As for the guys getting hit the ones in my area at least I could see it happening anytime, they ride with sometimes 3 car lengths in between each other and there is usually 10 of them and thats a decent stretch of road for a car to be over the center lane trying to avoid getting getting hit by oncoming traffic and avoid running over the bicyclists. Some times its all in how you ride and what you do to make your self know to the motorist. I've ridden bikes and drove cars so I know both sides. Sorry about the rant but man I feel better.


----------



## frankabr. (Jan 30, 2012)

*Don't Misinterpret*

My post wasn't put forth to attack, only to educate.    I'm not attacking everyone who uses rat traps coupled with toe clips.  And my apologies to those who think I am.   I hope, however, that people gain some insight from this post.   Traditional Rat Traps, escpecially with the hard bottom shoes that went with them, had a coupler on the bottom with a slit that made it very hard to exit.   Even with modern sneakers, you still risk being caught if the toe clips are too tight.     

F.A.


----------



## vincev (Jan 30, 2012)

I am one of the guilty ones.I have them on all my Paramounts because they were what was correct in the early 70's.In fact I have them on many of my road bikes.I do not always use them and let them hang down underneath the pedals. Buy the way is Gene Pool a new member??


----------



## Iverider (Jan 30, 2012)

I think most people who try these for the first time are already apprehensive about being strapped to the pedals and wear them loose until they're comfortable.  

Basic rule: 
Be safe, follow traffic rules and treat all drivers like they're trying to murder you. They're not really, but for some reason it is never taught in Driver's Ed that bicycles are vehicles of the road and should be given the same respect as an automobile or motorcycle.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 30, 2012)

I rode rat trap pedals for years, and after the initial learning curve, I never had a problem getting my feet out even using the shoes with cleats that lock in. I can see how this could be an issue in a sudden car accident, but in the extreme example of a 50mph rear-end collision, I doubt that little strap would prevent my ponderous bulk from flying over the handlebars to parts unknown. 

Most of my worst bike accidents were caused by a foot slipping off the pedal and I firmly believe rattrap pedals are much safer than platform or block pedals.

That said, clipless pedals are IMO, the best improvement in cycling since the deralleur and a vast improvement over rat traps.


----------

